# what size flex gas line to stove?



## jtrom (Oct 10, 2012)

I am replacing the steel flex gas line that goes from the hard gas line to the back of the range. I have propane. The replacement I bought is 1\2" and says it's good for gas ranges. The line I am replacing is 3/8". Can I use the new 1/2" flex line (with the correct fittings) in place of 3/8"????


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Bigger is better in this case.
Make sure to use the yellow teflon tape or gas approved pipe dope and check for leaks!
There's also suppost to be a gas shut off there where it comes out of the wall before the hose.


----------



## jtrom (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Joe. I do have a shut off right there and have some Locktite pipe sealant that is approved for gas.


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

If the fitting on your gas line is 3/8" then I don't see how using a 1/2" flex hose will 'help' per se, but it certainly won't hurt. Now if there's a 1/2" to 3/8" reducer on your gas line I would remove that and hook up your flex line directly.


----------



## jtrom (Oct 10, 2012)

Both ends (range end and hard gas line end) had 3/4" to 3/8" reducers. I am putting on 3/4" to 1/2" reducers to make the new flex line work.


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

jtrom said:


> Both ends (range end and hard gas line end) had 3/4" to 3/8" reducers. I am putting on 3/4" to 1/2" reducers to make the new flex line work.


Gotcha, that makes sense.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Soapy water to check for leaks, right?


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

FYI: don't use dope on the flare fittings for the flex.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

A little pipe dope on the flare fittings and threads will not be a problem


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Do *NOT* put pipe dope on flare or compression fittings no matter where you live. It has no value on a connection that's correct and only makes it aggravating for the next plumber. If you must put something on something put a couple drops of lubricating oil on the threads.


----------

